# Problème de batterie iPod Touch 5 iOS 8 : S'éteint à 12%



## AnthonyP38 (14 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

Si aujourd'hui je fais appel à vous c'est que mon iPod Touch 5 a des problèmes de batterie. Il est quasiment neuf, il doit avoir un peu moins de 6 mois. Déjà, première chose que j'ai pu observer et ce, dès le tout début de mon utilisation, c'est qu'il s'éteint à 12%. Lorsqu'il m'affiche que le niveau de batterie est faible à 20%, il ne met plus que quelques minutes à atteindre les 12% et lorsque ceux-ci sont atteints, l'iPod s'éteint, faute de batterie.

De plus, l'indicateur de batterie n'a pas l'air d'être calibré correctement. Par exemple l'autre jour, il m'affichait 32%, et dans la minute qui suivait il m'affichait 25%. J'ai donc décidé de le faire charger sur le secteur et là, boum ! Il est remonté à presque 40% d'un coup...

Est-ce un problème de calibrage de la batterie ou est-elle déjà morte ? Je précise que l'iPod a moins de 6 mois et que je n'ai jamais fait de charges abusives sur celui-ci. Lorsqu'il atteint les 100% je le débranche immédiatement.

Merci d'avance et à très bientôt.


----------



## Vanton (16 Mars 2015)

Bonjour.

De toute façon s'il a moins d'un an il est sous garantie et Apple te l'échangera en cas de problème avéré. 

Après les extinctions avant d'arriver à 1% c'est un problème très fréquent depuis quelque temps sur les iPhone. Apple s'en dédouane en disant que ça vient des app et demande de restaurer l'iPod/iPhone comme un nouveau produit, sans les app, pour tester. C'est fastidieux et franchement pour ma part je trouve que c'est du foutage de gueule, Apple validant les applications... Je ne vois pas pourquoi les utilisateurs auraient à se prendre la tête avec des produits normalement contrôlés par la marque... 

Enfin bon, c'est déjà quelque chose que tu peux tenter. Pense bien à sauvegarder avant. Si remis à zéro il continue à s'éteindre à 12% c'est que le problème n'est pas logiciel


----------



## pee-why (2 Avril 2015)

AnthonyP38 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Si aujourd'hui je fais appel à vous c'est que mon iPod Touch 5 a des problèmes de batterie. Il est quasiment neuf, il doit avoir un peu moins de 6 mois. Déjà, première chose que j'ai pu observer et ce, dès le tout début de mon utilisation, c'est qu'il s'éteint à 12%. Lorsqu'il m'affiche que le niveau de batterie est faible à 20%, il ne met plus que quelques minutes à atteindre les 12% et lorsque ceux-ci sont atteints, l'iPod s'éteint, faute de batterie.
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, as-tu eu plus d'informations? As-tu changé ton ipod?
Pour être exact mon premier Ipod s'éteignait à 20%, l'ipod de remplacement s'éteint entre 11 et 15%, ça dépend des fois et son temps de charge est d'une heure. J'ai recontacté Apple et ils me disent que batterie ne présente aucun défaut.
Je commence à être un peu dégoûté par cet appareil...


----------



## DarkFlamme (21 Mai 2015)

Comment connais tu le pourcentage exact de la batterie ? J'ai aussi un iPod touch 5g et je n'ai que la petite icône batterie en haut à droite de l'écran.


----------



## Vanton (21 Mai 2015)

Réglages / général / utilisation / pourcentage de la batterie


----------



## DarkFlamme (21 Mai 2015)

Merci [emoji1] ! C'est vrai que je n'y pense jamais [emoji14]


----------



## DarkFlamme (21 Mai 2015)

Depuis iOS 8.3, ma batterie descend très vite sur mon iPod touch 5g, et dans utilisation de la batterie l'écran verrouillé prend 10% alors que je suis en mode ne pas déranger et mode avion.


----------

